

Ask HN: Twitter marks my link as suspicious - can't figure out why... - izzyfoshizzy

My website is a sweepstakes/giveaway platform. We don't do anything fishy. I read through Twitter's terms and rules and don't see why our links are being blocked as spam and suspicious. Google says our site is safe and there is no malware. Really would like to understand the issue so we can resolve it. I have submitted the link for review via Twitter's form several times with no feedback at all.<p>Appreciate any one's help since I haven't had much luck figuring this out myself.<p>Please email me at support@myfreebeez.com. Thanks so much, means a lot to me
======
minimaxir
A sweepstakes/giveaway platform is almost always inherently spam. The name
itself also is not good ( _never_ use a domain with "free" in it) and likely
set off a few Bayesian red flags.

~~~
yogo
Even if they are inherently spam there should at least be some confirmation of
this before marking an entire website as unsafe. Naturally they can do as they
wish.

~~~
izzyfoshizzy
yes they can do as they wish. just very frustrating that there is no feedback
at all from filing tickets or emailing them. no way to know how to resolve the
situation

